# Omega Seamaster Lobster Help Please!!



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Gang,

I need some help on this one:

How rare is this piece?

How complete is this piece?

Does it seem to be original?

I've searched everywhere and can not turn up anything!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi there, welcome to







the forum.

If you would like to post the item number - e.g. #1234 whatever it actually is, I've no doubt soem of the guys with more knowledge than I would go look and then advise.









Of course, that means we all get to know where it is and maybe someone else is looking for one (not me though)









Anyway, welcom and enjoy, great bunch here!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Just type "Omega f300" between quotes and yu will have plenty of replies, whatever the search engine.

I have no deep Omega knowledge, but seems to not to be a "rare" watch.

Bertrand


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice find.

I'm no expert either, but I've been doing my own 'research' on the internet and watching ebay to see what comes along with that case style. There are at least two other forum members with variants with that case style, who can probably help you out more.

Basically, the case style makes it quite rare. I'm looking for a Speedsonic version myself, and saving my pennies.

The case style is called a 'Lobster' or 'Langoste' and I've seen it also called a 'Crayfish'.

I've seen three variants...

1/. Speedsonics (F300 Chronometer Chronographs) - Quite rare, and probably the most desirable but possibly not the rarest of the Lobsters if the number that have turned up on ebay in the last year are anything to go by (at least seven or eight that I remember). Seem to fetch >Â£900.00 on ebay in working condition, up to Â£1500.00 for 'mint' but no box or papers.

2/. Megasonics (F720 Chronometers - not Chronographs) - Rarer than the Speedsonics, if ebay is any sort of guide. Never seen a _working _one for sale.

3/. Seamaster F300 (F300 Chronometer - not Chonograph) - Again, seem to be rarer than the Speedsonics going by ebay, but probably not as desirable as the Speedsonic (lots of buttons and dials) or Megasonic (rarer movement). Only seen one for sale in the last 12 months though, so who knows? I'd not turn my nose up at it, in good nick.

Lobsters came either with a full 'Lobster' style band like yours, or a partial Lobster (the first few links combined with a rubber or possibly leather strap).

Apparently the bands are extremely rare. One was on sale on ebay a few weeks ago and went for a few hundred Â£s, I think.

I think JonW has a Speedsonic with a part lobster, part leather strap and was looking for a band, so he'll know better than I (on all things to do with watches- I'm a newbie).

Your photos look like the band needs some TLC. Like anything metal, it's probably repairable by someone with _very_ good skills, but you'll probably not be able to replace it.

F300 movements (like yours) _are_ repairable, if broken, but again, not cheap as parts are rare. Another forummer put me in touch with Keith Tilley. I can't find the link but some details are in this post. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=23159 I wish I'd used him, as the watchmaker I'm using still has my bog-standard F300 after 3 months!!

Now; anyone got a full-Lobster Speedsonic that they're 'bored' with??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Id agree with most of whats been said above









But, to be honest im not totally convinced its genuine... Im not really sure Omega made an f300 lobster. I could be wrong but cant remember one from a catalogue. Omega did make a megasonic lobster like this but those are of course rare.... Perhaps this is a bitsa with a megasonic case and bracelet but with the f300 dial and movt?

F300s come in a range of prices... cheapest is gold cased 36mm dressy watches, middle is the cone shaped seamasters with the top end being the smf300 diver and conny with the 'offset' case.

Either way if you dont buy it, can you email me a link as I need a bracelet, ta


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes I have looked everywhere see no mention of a Seamaster f300 lobster.

Of course that doesn't Omega didn't make one and it would seem logical there would be a Seamaster Lobster to go with the Speedsonics.

I'm kinda don't know where else to look...

Once it arrives I'll crack the case and get some good detailed pics out here to you experts.


----------

